# Getting a new diesel cruze this month



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello all, shopping at dealers in SoCal for a best priced diesel must have cocoa interior. Red tincoat 1choice,tan next.
Currently have found a white/cocoa about 20k,dated 7/14 .Any thoughts or tips will help me. thanks,Gordon


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Do you do mostly city or hwy? I average 7L/100km with all city driving. However if you just want a diesel any of them with build dates in 2014 are excellent. Nothing to look for, they're all great and for the most part trouble free. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply MM. commute is 1600 miles! San Diego to Missouri on way,2x yearly. Once at the cabin 30 miles t o stores .Lots of driving to live in the wildress!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Good lord! Yup the diesel will do you well. Any issue you've ever heard of with a cruze can be thrown out the window. There's almost no common problems with the gas cruze that also affects the diesel. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

A white Cruze with cocoa interior would look nice. $20k new is a real good price. You will be happy with any diesel Cruze you get.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have the crystal red over cocoa. Very elegant looking. 

But please note that denim will transfer its indigo dye to the cashmere leather. 

I have custom cashmere ballistic nylon seat covers. But my wife uses the car like she was Sasquatch so even the ballistic nylon is showing signs of wear.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

gordon russell said:


> Hello all, shopping at dealers in SoCal for a best priced diesel must have cocoa interior. Red tincoat 1choice,tan next.
> Currently have found a white/cocoa about 20k,dated 7/14 .Any thoughts or tips will help me. thanks,Gordon


$20k is a fantastic price. I wouldn't sell mine for $20k and it has ~14,000 km's (~9,000 miles) on it, so to buy a new one for $20k is absolutely amazing! Red Tintcoat and cocoa is a really nice combination. I preferred the cocoa, but ended up going with the black because I was worried about them turning blue from jeans as Tomko had said. Highway mine gets about 5.5L/100 km's (43 US MPG) and city it gets about 7.5L/100 km's. (31 US MPG). Mine hasn't really had any issues. Just two recall notices. Cracked block heater cord and steering sticktion. It only did the steering thing once, but I am going to get the fix done anyways, and I haven't had a chance to get the block heater cord replaced yet. I absolutely love the car though, and would highly recommend one


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Tomko , yes I know red/cocoa will be hi maintenance, not as much as my Black F150 .4wd,need a 
ladder for washing. My grandparents always had clear plastic seat covers, looked like new, perhaps
I can find, NOT! First question Has anyone put amzoil synthetic trans fluid in new cruze ? thanks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

My best advice to you is DO IT! I have put 93K miles on my Cruze Diesel and I would definitely do it all over again. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice part about the ctd (LTZ) is while you're driving it you feel like you're in a much more expensive car. The fit and finish is fantastic and the car feels like a quality purchase. I also do not regret buying my ctd even for an instant. 18000km trouble free. 




Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

gordon russell said:


> Hello all, shopping at dealers in SoCal for a best priced diesel must have cocoa interior. Red tincoat 1choice,


Excellent choice!


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Cruzer's after looking at some local dealers 2014 left overs with 50-100 test drive miles and options


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

CTD 'rs, looking at 2014s with many test drives and options don't want,found a 2015 with 4miles.
silver with black interior,no options for 26k.Already have credit union loan approval for25k at 1.89percent.Going to look at it tomorrow.Any tips?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

gordon russell said:


> CTD 'rs, looking at 2014s with many test drives and options don't want,found a 2015 with 4miles.
> silver with black interior,no options for 26k.Already have credit union loan approval for25k at 1.89percent.Going to look at it tomorrow.Any tips?


I think it's six of one, half dozen of the other. I've always liked getting the latest model year with single digit miles, but if you can get a deal on a still technically new '14 that would put the values vs. loan in line, it would be more or less a wash. I woudl not be as concerned abotu the test drive miles. Mine had 55 miles on it when I bought it and was no doubt beat to ****. The salesman told me that all the other salesmen drove it. What I would try to avoid is a '14 that has been sitting on the lot for 20 months.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked up a couple of options I didn't want/need. Missed the one I did want (backup camera). The Diesel is VERY well appointed, so I wouldn't let that concern you at all. (options or lack thereof)


----------



## Turbos4life (Oct 5, 2014)

gordon russell said:


> Thanks for the quick reply MM. commute is 1600 miles! San Diego to Missouri on way,2x yearly. Once at the cabin 30 miles t o stores .Lots of driving to live in the wildress!


You have land in Missouri? May I ask where?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CTD for $20K in Cali? They still want $28K where I live in Ohio and that's lower than what I paid for my stripper Eco.


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

TB, My GF bought 60 acres in Bradleyville. In fell in love with the Ozarks this last fall while we built 
the cabin. Cant wait to get back.A CTD will be the perfect travel car.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine's white with cocoa interior. As said white needs a lot of love and touching up paint is really hard to match, and the cocoa interior needs a lot of love too. And yes ink transfers to the seats. Even with a lot of maintenance on the seats it's almost impossible to get all the ink out. Red and cocoa it's a nice choice. Interior temps will be lower with the tan leather.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

To me (electrician) I can't understand how anyone could buy a cocoa coloured interior. Just gets to dirty to fast. Go with the black, I love my black interior. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha. Tint my friend. Tint. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

money_man said:


> To me (electrician) I can't understand how anyone could buy a cocoa coloured interior. Just gets to dirty to fast. Go with the black, I love my black interior.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


My wife's car is cocoa butter leather and it's already showing Jean stains. However nothing too hard to clean as long as your on top of it. Real sexy interior in my opinion and it gives it a luxurious feel.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I always get the darkest interior available and if I can't (winter beater) I always hate it with a passion. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Each interior color have positives and negatives. I'm a power engineer and working with heavy oil and greasy stuff, glade garbage bags on my seat are my friends when it's time to go home if I can't change my clothes. Even If it's black and you sit dirty in it somehow the dirt will get on your clean clothes afterwards.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Down side with the black interior is the stupid fishnet dash covering.
That is what I really miss from the beige/tan interior of our old cruze.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> CTD for $20K in Cali? They still want $28K where I live in Ohio and that's lower than what I paid for my stripper Eco.


GM currently has $2K off the Cruze, including the diesel. It was a $2500 rebate + what ever you get from the dealer when we bought ours a couple months back.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Haha. Tint my friend. Tint.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Tint on a black car with a black interior still doesn't help that much


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha. Like a seat cover 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Cruzer's. The local dealer,9 miles away had a silver/blk CTD.GF has a Honda Fit,liked the Cruze much better.She drove and commented on the jerky shifting.I said with only 4 miles and cold it would get better,she loved the seat ,acceleration and ride.We both agree on the color: Siren red tincoat with
coca cream interior.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

gordon russell said:


> Cruzer's. The local dealer,9 miles away had a silver/blk CTD.GF has a Honda Fit,liked the Cruze much better.She drove and commented on the jerky shifting.I said with only 4 miles and cold it would get better,she loved the seat ,acceleration and ride.We both agree on the color: Siren red tincoat with
> coca cream interior.


Do it. Shifting on Aisin automatics is usually much better once warmed up as well.

No comparison to the Fit - a gutless, jouncy tin can.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The aisin also gets much smoother with the more miles you put on. Most people report by the time it has 50k miles it's like butter. 

I must be lucky, my ctd never does any weird shifting or any shifting that seems to hard. If it's cold you get firm shifts but all automatics do that when cold. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I rarely notice "odd" shifts now with the Aisin trans, but when new before it "learned" I found it was hunting for gears a lot at lower cruising speeds.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

JDH said:


> State tint laws doesn't let us do the fronts dark enough to make a difference. I need gloves to shift the Camaro (which has the darkest tint allowed by law) with the black leather wrapped shift knob. I'll not even mention the steering wheel. Wear shorts and you will be seeking treatment for the second degree burns.
> 
> If only someone would invent some kind of protectant cloth accessory to put over the seats to help keep them clean.


If you can't get the tint dark enough then be sure and put one to the sun shades in the window, makes a wold of difference with some tint on the sides. 

As as for the black seats, I've got some black Wet Okole seat covers in my f250 which has little tint on the windows and they're not hot at all. The CTD will be getting a set before too long.


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Cruzers, 2014 CDT 9miles,built 9/14.Summit white,cocoa interior. 21.8k.Drove home,50 miles,
love the manual mode.So far 25 mpg.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

gordon russell said:


> Cruzers, 2014 CDT 9miles,built 9/14.Summit white,cocoa interior. 21.8k.Drove home,50 miles,
> love the manual mode.So far 25 mpg.


Congrats on the new CTD! Must have been having a bit of fun with only 25 MPG. :grin:


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I love my Diesel Cruze. Got it for $22,180 and the only two options it doesn't have I know of is the fog-lights and ambient lighting. Its Blue ray metallic (midnight blue metallic to most people) with Black leather interior. (end of the year clearance plus GM Employee Discount, AND GM supplier discount, it listed for just shy of $30K). Only have 640 miles on it yet. Didn't want to take it out in the salt until it has a few more miles.

Well actually it might not have the oil pan heater either....I haven't even looked yet to tell the truth.

Only 25 mpg? Must have been in a lot of stop and go traffic. I averaged over 35 mpg the first 200 miles and it was ALL local driving under 35 mph with lots of traffic lights and stop signs before I ever got out on the highway..and I've got a heavy foot.

I'm averaging over 38 mpg but there is a lot of surface streets interspersed with a few highway stretches, so about 50/50. Haven't driven it further than 13 miles on the highway at a time yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new diesels! You will love them!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow. It was awesome to be one of the first to get into a CTD, but I gotta say I'm jealous of the prices you guys are getting these for now. My only saving grace was my GM family discount, GM CC and a trade in.


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

The backstory,recovering from surgery I think I read every thread from this forum .I got the green
lite( a-ok) Tuesday.Wednesday got the CTD. Like you guys said"drive it like you stole it."Really
1600-2800rpm in manual ,not a lot o throttle and lots of deceleration,hence 25 mpg.
Today, dic says 46mpg avr after 80 more miles.Still studying manual,next up,1st wax.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Post up some pics after that wax! 

I wish I could wax my car, but alas it has a nice double coat of road salt...


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> but alas it has a nice double coat of road salt...


They must be cutting back if only a double this time of year!


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow, I'm jealous of the prices you guys are getting and the mileage figures. I bought my 2014 CTD for right around 25k out the door and my avg in the city is only 29MPG.


----------



## gordon russell (Jan 2, 2015)

Karm, Last September I was having a great time in the Ozarks building our cabin.I hope the guys
on the line in Lordstown did the same on the CTD.build date 9/14.So far my city MPG is under 30.
Fortunately I have a tank for local driving,1968 Dodge Dart.Both cars are white,I think the CTD is
faster.Dart is 270 V8,150hp no computers,old school.Push button AM radio.525k miles.Will the CTD last this long?Maybe my grandchildren can answer that.


----------



## SilverCruzeTDI (Nov 11, 2014)

Go for it. I've only had my 2014 Cruze Diesel for three months and love it.




2014 Cruze Diesel 4k miles
2007 Toyota Corrolla Diesel 850k km


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

SilverCruzeTDI said:


> Go for it. I've only had my 2014 Cruze Diesel for three months and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2007 Corolla Diesel? Is it in the US?


----------

